# PCGH-Allround-PC GTX1060-Edition V2: Geforce GTX 1060, Core i5-7500 und 275-GB-SSD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Allround-PC GTX1060-Edition V2: Geforce GTX 1060, Core i5-7500 und 275-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

					Die Geforce GTX 1070 ist nicht mit jedem Geldbeutel kompatibel. Die Geforce GTX 1060 ist schneller und kaum teurer als die Radeon RX 480 und daher die perfekte Wahl für unseren neuen PCGH-Allround-PC.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Allround-PC GTX1060-Edition V2: Geforce GTX 1060, Core i5-7500 und 275-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*


----------



## halodb (5. März 2017)

Warum ist ein PC mit der GTX 1060 ein Allround-PC und der mit einer RX480 ein Starter-PC?

Irgendwie suggeriert es, dass der Allround-PC besser sei als der Starter-PC, was ja nicht der Fall ist.

Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht. o.O


----------



## bofferbrauer (6. März 2017)

Jetzt wo RyZen raus ist, sollte es doch auch drin sein, den einen oder anderen Rechner auf AMDs neuen Prozessor umzustellen, oder? Oder wollt ihr dafür auf die 6 bzw. Vierkerner warten?


----------



## halodb (6. März 2017)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Jetzt wo RyZen raus ist, sollte es doch auch drin sein, den einen oder anderen Rechner auf AMDs neuen Prozessor umzustellen, oder? Oder wollt ihr dafür auf die 6 bzw. Vierkerner warten?



Das kommt sicherlich erst wenn die ganzen BIOS Probleme gelöst sind und windows 10 optimiert ist.
Eher denke ich nicht.

Zumal sollte die entsprechende Hardware erstmal ausreichend verfügbar sein


----------



## Thoddeleru (7. März 2017)

halodb schrieb:


> Warum ist ein PC mit der GTX 1060 ein Allround-PC und der mit einer RX480 ein Starter-PC?
> 
> Irgendiwie suggeriert es, dass der Allround-PC besser sei als der Starter-PC, was ja nicht der Fall ist.
> 
> Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht. o.O



Hier wird halt doch mit zweierlei Maß gemessen  Oder es liegt an der fehlenen WLAN-Karte. Die braucht man halt für den Klassenaufstieg


----------



## trRuger (7. August 2017)

Ich will die Zeit zurück, in der ich mir für 1300€ ein GANZES Highend System zusammenstellen kann.
Und nicht nur dafür eine Highend Grafikkarte bekomme.


----------



## usernamepleasehere (7. August 2017)

Ich fall gerade echt vom Stuhl, 1200€ für einen Mittelklasse-PC, hatte mit 800€ für nen i5 und eine GTX x60 gerechnet.
Einfach traurig wie viel Geld der Mist mittlerweile kostet.


----------



## bastian123f (9. August 2017)

An sich ein guter PC. Leider hab ich noch einen Guten. 
Preis/Leistung ist auch OK, nur sind PC-Komponenten  zurzeit leider einfach viel zu teuer.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (11. August 2017)

Ich finde den PC auch nicht schlecht. 
Das Mainboard ist nicht so mein Fall. Dafür habe ich in den letzten ca. fünf Jahren zu viele schlechte Erfahrungen mit MSI sammeln müssen. Aber so ist das eben bei einem Komplett-PC. Für die hohen Hardwarepreise derzeit kann die PCGH nichts.

@PCGH: Habt ihr mal überlegt eure PCs auch ohne HDD anzubieten? Jedes Modell auf Kundenwunsch verfügbar ohne HDD. Ich gehe mal davon aus das alternate eh auf Kundenwunsch (Bestellung) baut.
Beim Aufräumen habe ich allein sechs (!) alte HDDs "gefunden". Dazu kommen die Platten die noch aktiv genutzt werden. Ich denke so geht es heute vielen. Manche sind mit dem Thema HDD auch schon generell durch, da kommen nur noch SSDs zum Einsatz. Ich würde heute auch nicht mehr unbedingt eine HDD kaufen wollen, erst recht keine mehr mit 1TB. Dann lieber ne alte weiter nutzen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. August 2017)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Ich finde den PC auch nicht schlecht.
> Das Mainboard ist nicht so mein Fall. Dafür habe ich in den letzten ca. fünf Jahren zu viele schlechte Erfahrungen mit MSI sammeln müssen. Aber so ist das eben bei einem Komplett-PC. Für die hohen Hardwarepreise derzeit kann die PCGH nichts.
> 
> @PCGH: Habt ihr mal überlegt eure PCs auch ohne HDD anzubieten? Jedes Modell auf Kundenwunsch verfügbar ohne HDD. Ich gehe mal davon aus das alternate eh auf Kundenwunsch (Bestellung) baut.
> Beim Aufräumen habe ich allein sechs (!) alte HDDs "gefunden". Dazu kommen die Platten die noch aktiv genutzt werden. Ich denke so geht es heute vielen. Manche sind mit dem Thema HDD auch schon generell durch, da kommen nur noch SSDs zum Einsatz. Ich würde heute auch nicht mehr unbedingt eine HDD kaufen wollen, erst recht keine mehr mit 1TB. Dann lieber ne alte weiter nutzen.



Leider sind unsere PCs Serien-PCs, d. h. individuelle Konfigs wie das weglassen der HDD sind leider nicht möglich, wenn dann müssten wir das bei allen PCs tun.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2017)

Einfach eine Docking Station für Sata HDDs kaufen und die verbaute ausbauen und extern nutzen.
Eine SSD kann man ja dann einbauen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (15. August 2017)

@Daniel_W: Danke für die Erläuterung, hätte ich nicht unbedingt erwartet.

@Threshold:
Mir geht es nicht darum was man mit der HDD alles anstellen könnte, sondern das man über das Weglassen der HDD einem interessierten Käufer den PC schmackhafter machen könnte. Eine SSD ist ohnehin vorhanden.
a) Oh cool, ich kann meine alte HDD weiter nutzen und muss nicht sinnlos noch eine HDD erwerben
b) Der Preis sinkt
c) Oh cool, ohne HDD, nutze ich ohnehin nicht mehr


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2017)

Der Preis sinkt eben nicht. Das ist ja das Problem.
Es ist für Alternate aufwändiger, Rechner ohne Festplatten zu bauen und ins Lager zu stellen als mit und die Kosten dafür trägt der Käufer und deswegen wird ein Rechner ohne Festplatten so viel kosten wie einer mit Festplatten.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (16. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Preis sinkt eben nicht. Das ist ja das Problem.
> Es ist für Alternate aufwändiger, Rechner ohne Festplatten zu bauen und ins Lager zu stellen als mit und die Kosten dafür trägt der Käufer und deswegen wird ein Rechner ohne Festplatten so viel kosten wie einer mit Festplatten.



Das stimmt so nicht, wir haben ja auch PCGH-PCs nur mit SSDs im Angebot und da wird kein Geld für eine HDD zusätzlich mit draufgeschlagen, das macht auch gar kein Sinn. Die Entscheidung liegt ganz alleine bei der PCGH-Redaktion, ob wir eine HDD reinbauen lassen wollen oder nicht. Aber wir können den Allround-PC beispielsweise nicht mit und zusätzlich ohne HDD anbieten, d. h. wir müssen uns schon entscheiden, oder müssten zumindest eine HDD- und eine SSD-Edition machen, aber das ergibt auch keinen Sinn zwei gleiche PCs anzubieten, die sich nur durch die HDD unterscheiden.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2017)

Ich meine jetzt auch nicht mit SSD oder HDD, sondern ohne Festplatten.
Ihr müsste ja irgendwas verbauen, denn ohne Datenträger ausliefern ist eher merkwürdig.
Dann könnte man das auch auf die Spitze treiben und den Rechner ohne Grafikkarte anbieten, ohne Netzteil, ohne Gehäuse usw.
Am Ende bietet ihr Upgrade Kits mit an.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (17. August 2017)

Darum ging es eingangs überhaupt nicht.


----------

